# Bitterlinge... nur im Schwarm unterwegs?



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder eine "vielleicht dumm klingende Frage"...
Wenn man Bitterlinge einsetzt, schwimmen die dann immer im Schwarm? Oder sind die auch nach der Paarung alleine im Teich unterwegs?
Ich habe einen kleinen Schwarm (sind 6 Tiere schon ein Schwarm?) und 3 __ Muscheln eingesetzt... aber seit "ein paar Tagen" sehe ich nur noch 2 Fische und die sind "einzeln unterwegs"... :cry:  Wir haben Unmengen an Samtpfoten in der Nachbarschaft... habe ich die Fischlein nun schon einbüßen müssen?
Hat jemand von euch, außer Tommi, Bitterlinge im Teich? 

cu WF *ganttraurigist*


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2003)

*Bitterlinge*

Hallo wasserfloh,

ich habe seit dem ich meinen Teich habe Bitterlinge im Teich. Jedes Bitterlingspaar hat eine Muschel.
In der Laichzeit schwimmen die Pärchen (Männchen hat Laichfärbung und Weibchen ist etwas dicker) meistens zusammen und sind eigentlich nur rund um die Muschel unterwegs.

Ist die Laichzeit vorrüber, schwimmen die Tiere auch ab und zu einzeln im Teich herum. Auch bei mir gibt es einige Katzen die auch schon mal geangelt haben am Teich. Aber das schon mal eine irgendwie Anstalten gemacht hat einen __ Bitterling zu fangen, ist mir nicht aufgefallen.

Es kann sein, das eine Katze einen Versuch unternommen hat. Danach sind Fische immer etwas schüchtern und ziehen sich zurück und verstecken sich. Das gibt sich aber meistens nach kurzer Zeit wieder.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2003)

Moin Axel,

dann warte ich also mal weiter ab und schaue in den Teich  
Die "Jungs"/Fische schwammen schon da, wo eine Muschel liegt. Da es ja nun doch etwas dezentfarbene Tiere sind, hoffe ich mal, dass der Rest irgendwo in den Pflanzen hockt. Es war halt die ersten Tage so schön zu sehen, wie sie alle zusammen ihre Runden drehten. Und plötzlich waren sie futsch  :cry:  und ich fand Katzenfußspuren, wie schon so oft.

cu WF *GeduldamTeichnochlernenmuß*


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2003)

*Beileid*

Hallo Wasserfloh,

ich kenn das Problem nur zu gut mit den Katzen! Erst vor zwei Wochen musste ich meine schhönste, größte und dickste __ Orfe einbüsen. Sie wurde auch von einer Katze erbeutet.
Aber ich denke, deine Fische beruhigen sich wieder. Bei mir ist's auch so gewesen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

* bitterling*

Hallo Wasserfloh,

ich bin seit Mitte Mai stolze "Öko"-Teichbesitzerin, soll heißen: nix Pumpe oder Filter, aber viele Pflanzen, die natürlich auch erstmal wachsen wollen, und 5 Teichmuscheln, die ich nach 2 Wochen eingesetzt habe. Ich rieb mir die Hände und dachte, toll, jetzt müssen die sich nur auch noch vermehren und war einen Tag später stolze Besitzerin von 5 Bitterlingen, von denen ich drei Tage später aber nur noch 3 im "Schwarm" erblickte und meine Bitterlingchen hatten m. E. nach auch keine Hochzeitsfärbung. Allerdings haben sie immer eine Muschel umschwommen. Da war das Wasser aber noch klar......

Alle meine Pflanzen gedeihen prächtig. Seit ein paar Wochen allerdings auch rötliche Schwebealgen, die den Blick in den Teich doch recht trüben. Meine Bitterlinge habe ich nun schon mehrere Wochen nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen, auch nicht bäuchlings. Allerdings liegt mein Teich im Einzugsgebiet von einem __ Fischreiher und mehreren Katzen. Gefüttert habe ich die fische auch nicht. Um so erstaunter war ich heute, als ich einen Schwarm vermeintlicher Babyfische unter der Wassseroberfläche entdeckte. Der "Schwarm" umfasste 10 ca. 1,5 cm große Fische (????), die ich sehen konnte. Außerdem schwimmen noch 2 x 2 kleinere Pärchen (max 1 cm) mit relativ großen Augen herum. Das könnten vielleicht auch Libellenlarven sein, falls Libellenlarven Schwarmverhalten an den Tag legen sollten. Keine Ahnung!!!

Meine Frage nun: können nach max. 4 Wochen schon Bitterlinge geschlüpft sein? Ausgesetzt habe ich meine Bitterlinge Ende Mai, Anfang Juni. Oder könnte ich eine "schwangere" Muschel von Hornbach erstanden haben?

Viele Grüße
Tina


----------

